

While Warning About Fat, U.S. Pushes Sales of Cheese - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/07/us/07fat.html

======
wmil
Agricultural policy is built around stabilizing income of farmers. If you look
at it in terms of output it never makes sense.

------
gstamp
They should be warning about the flour.

~~~
talbina
White flour

